# facharbeit



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

hallo, ich will in informatik eine facharbeit schreiben, z.b. über das tcp/ip protkoll. 
deshalb meine fragen:
wie kann man dieses thema weiter einschränken, da die facharbeit nur max. 12 seiten haben darf...
und: weiss jemand von euch ein paar gute und vor allem SERIÖSE internetadressen? z.b. von institutionen o.ä.?


danke


----------



## Tim C. (22. Dezember 2003)

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc793.html ;-]


----------



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

danke, aber wie könnte ich das thema weiter einschränken? wenn ich nur tcp/ip als überschrit habe, ist das zu umfangreich. könnte man z.b. als überschrift nehmen: "die neuesten entwicklungen des tcp/ip protkolls"?


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2003)

Einer aus meiner Firma hat da mal n Referat in dem Umfang drüber gehalten,
ich würde das auf folgendes Beschränken:
Kurz beschreiben was TCP/IP ist
Die wichtigsten Protokolle auflisten, also IP,TCP,UDP und halt bissle obere Layer, halt HTTP FTP Telnet und sowas.
Dann den Aufbau und die Schichten vom TCP/IP und vom OSI Modell
Wie das alles zusammenhängt und was die Header bringen und viellicht
noch aufbau IP UDP und TCP Header
Und halt die Vor- und Nachteil zu anderen Protokollen
Vielleicht noch bissle Geschichte von TCP/IP...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## raphaelk (22. Dezember 2003)

was könnte man denn dann für eine überschrift wählen, um das ganze dann einzuschränken? denn wenn ich als überschrift nur "TCP/IP" hinschreibe und dann nur alles was dazu ghört nur gaaanz kurz (wel nur 12 seiten erlaubt sind) beschreibe, ist das ja nicht so gut. also irgendwie muss ich das dann noch mehr eingrenzen...
=> von der thematik her!


----------



## Tim C. (22. Dezember 2003)

"TCP/IP eine oberflächliche Betrachtung des Gesamten" ? Nein nicht so ganz
"TCP/IP ein einführender Überblick" ! Schon eher 

Mal Spaß bei Seite, sei halt kreativ, was rein kommt,  da hat Sinac ja schon gute Anhaltspunkte geliefert und im Zweifelsfall ist deine Überschrift halt eine Auflistung der Einzelstichpunkte


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2003)

Einführung in TCP/IP


----------

